# Rotting Flesh Radio SHOW #244: Scare Actor Spotlight, Screampark and more...



## Jonathan (Oct 22, 2008)

*SHOW NOTES FOR THE WEEK OF SEPTEMBER 2, 2011 SHOW #244
*
*LISTEN NOW*
http://rfrpodcast.com
or
_RIGHT CLICK THIS LINK, SAVE LINK/TARGET AS
(saves it as an mp3 to your computer)_
http://www.rfrpodcast.com/RFR_9_2_2011.mp3
or
*SUBSCRIBE USING iTUNES*
http://www.itunes.com
*SUBSCRIBE USING ZUNE*
http://www.zune.com
or
*USING OUR FREE iPHONE or DROID APP – Search (RFRApp)*

We are mere weeks away from haunts opening their doors for the season and to get our haunt on this week we have a body bag jam packed for you. To begin we have Haunted Europe back on location with real Haunted Attractions in Scotland! And as many of you haunt owners are gearing up to open your doors, Scare Actors are important in bringing that event to life, so we have The Unknown Scare Actor here with a Scare Actor Spotlight talking with the Blood King Mathias from the Lexington Screampark. They talk scare acting, the Screampark and getting ready to terrify patrons this season.

RFR Casket Crew's Storm is back with a rant In A Haunt Minute and there is a ton of Haunt Industry News covering the RFR Site, The Fear at Fenway, Spookyworld, The Mortuary Haunted House, The Ghosthunters, Scarehouse Haunted Attraction, Creepy Collection, Deadly Dolls, Paranormal Event at Knotts Scary Farm, Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, The Lexington Screampark, Zombie Manor Haunted House, Bulletproof Haunt's Bane, Heidi Klum, Trick or Treat for Unicef, York PA's Halloween Parade, Costumes for Kids, Threadless Tees, Halloween Births, Toxic Toons, Monsterpieces App, Houston Zombie Walk, Total Skull, and more from the Halloween, Haunt and Horror Industries this week.

We have RFR Pierce here with Fresh Meat calling all Arx Mortis Scare Actors and we bring you Deadite Listener Emails and Feedback. Jigsaw Jim reviews Birdemic in the Rancid Reviews of Sinister Cinema.

There are ALL-NEW Rules to Win the Screamline Studios Graverobbing Giveaway and Twisted Tunes from the Grave.

So all you Fright Freaks, Haunters and Halloween Junkies, you can...
Sit Back, Relax and Rot Away to Rotting Flesh Radio!

*THIS WEEK'S SHOW: LISTEN NOW BELOW OR
Right Click, Save Link/Target As To This Link*: http://rfrpodcast.com/RFR_9_2_2011.mp3
(saves it as an mp3 to your computer)

PAST SHOWS:
RFR Rewind: Podcast Archives Available on the RFR Website.


----------

